# Jumping Spider ID



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Any arachnophiles here?
Found this today. I tentatively have id'd it as Phidippus regius. Just curious if there are Orange morphs or does orange simply mean it is female?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like it.

It's gorgeous. How big was it?


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I've read that they are orange as juveniles and fade to white as they mature. This is sort of an odd time of year for a juvie though. You should keep her for awhile and see if her color changes as she ages.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I love jumping spiders! That one is definitely a beauty! Wish I could help ID it, but it is a HUGE family with many species.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know what it is but those are really good photos. Cute spider, too.


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

very cool ...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

does that guy have his own viv?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It's the correct ID, the females come in two different colors, white and orange (both colors with black markings). I saw one eating a tree frog a few weeks back!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I was considering just letting her roam the frog room for stray flies. I've seen photos of them eating what appears to be full size crickets, but I'm pretty sure she could find a dozen flies a day in my frog room easy enough.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks like Hentzia mitrata to me, but I'm definitely no spider expert. I do love jumping spiders though, they are very curious. I held out my hand to one not to long ago and it hopped on and was checking me out just like i was checking it out lol.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

O.K. I found a male today. So I'm pretty sure about the species.
Time to get them fattened up for breeding!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

We get _Phidippus audax_ around here. They are surprisingly big and sometimes they are pretty common. It seems as though wooden decks are their preferred habitats. 

I sure would like to find a source for this species...






That would be an awesome subject for a planted viv.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Dude, that is one freaky spider. I like jumping spiders, but that huge one would make me think different!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hyllus diardi is found on occasion in the European spider hobby so it should be possible to get them in the states. You need to check with some of the folks that import spiders from Europe or from China. 

Ed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

For Hyllus diardi, I'd contact Frank Somma.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are beautiful but they're HUGE. Do they bite?


----------

